# The Seiko "Arnie" Returns



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Introducing the Seiko Prospex modern interpretation of the 1982 hybrid divers watch SNJ025 , SNJ027 and the SNJ028 .

https://wornandwound.com/the-arnie-returns-introducing-the-seiko-prospex-modern-interpretation-of-the-1982-hybrid-divers-watch-refs-snj025-snj027-snj028/


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I can see why people buy, but, I personally am not fond of analog/digital watches.

Any idea what sort of price they are?


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I can see why people buy, but, I personally am not fond of analog/digital watches.
> 
> Any idea what sort of price they are?


 They are priced at £420 at the moment .

https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Seiko/Seiko-Prospex-Arnie-Re-Issue-Divers-Solar-LCD-Alarm-Chronograph-Watch-SNJ025P1.html


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

What do you think of them at that price?

I'm just not 'tickled' by them to be honest.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine should be here tomorrow

the gold accent is JMD only I believe

Join these 2- although I think I need to sell the 601

Twins by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I can see why people buy, but, I personally am not fond of analog/digital watches.
> 
> Any idea what sort of price they are?


 Same with me, they look a little fussy too with too many buttons.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Mine arrived today, the Padi version. Wears no larger diameter wise than a turtle, although it is wider, and very light and comfortable. Prefer the silicone strap and buckle set up that comes on turtles, may get a spare and put it on.

At £357 delivered think that these will sell like hot cakes, as people like me who can't afford the premium re-issues (SLA017 etc), can again buy a new version of an old Seiko that has become priced out of their range.


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> At £357 delivered think that these will sell like hot cakes, as people like me who can't afford the premium re-issues (SLA017 etc), can again buy a new version of an old Seiko that has become priced out of their range.


 Do you mind me asking where did you get it for that price? List is £420 (although I'm sure that they will be available for much less, especially as they are not Limited Editions).

I do prefer the SNJ028 (the black case with gold accents) - I wonder whether it will come to the UK at some point?


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi, that was from WatchO, their list price was £420 but they had a 15% discount code available at that time, bringing it down to the price I paid.


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

The price seems very reasonable for something like this, I am severely tempted.


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

Just a quick heads up that the PADI version (SNJ027) is again available for £357 from WatchO as part of their Black Friday sale.

https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Seiko/Seiko-Prospex-Arnie-Re-Issue-PADI-Divers-Solar-LCD-Alarm-Chronograph-Watch-SNJ027P1.html


----------

